# Unexpected Kids!



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Well it happened...we had a few does that came into heat and obviously got really close to the buck we had for a few weeks in the neighboring fence.

Needless to say WE HAVE BABIES! lol

I thought the buck was probably the worst looking that we have ever owned but...he has thrown the BIGGEST framed kids and highest weight kids that we have ever had. Who woulda thunk it?

We have never had an all red boer on our farm but now we have a doe that is! her sister is traditional...go figure. So needless to say it will be exciting to see how she turns out.

We have 6 total on 4 does.

I may try and get pics later...forgot how fun and cute kids can be.

Anyone else ever had unexpected kids?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh fun! congrats!!! can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats on the kids! No unexpected kids here yet.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats JT!! Looking fwd to pics.

One year we had surprise babies. The doe was always a tank. One fine May Bob & I were working fence without a view.
The LGD growled at a yrling.
A few minutes later heard the squall of a newborn. Ran down there in time for the other two kids, LGD was busy licking them off.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!  That's awesome. Glad you like the kids! I'd love to see pics.  

Nope, no unexpected kids yet anyways... 

BTW... you can just send the red doe to me. I'm not a huge fan of reds, but I'd like to do you a favor, so...


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome! We need to see some pics!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> BTW... you can just send the red doe to me. I'm not a huge fan of reds, but I'd like to do you a favor, so...


You can send Liberty my way then


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Uh... well I said I wasn't a HUGE fan. I am A fan... just not a huge one!!  I'd call Liberty a paint though, as she does have a little white on her.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

JT3 said:


> Anyone else ever had unexpected kids?


Oh yeah! I walked out to the pens the 22nd of March 2013 and discovered a set of triplets that were not supposed to be there. Did a check of the girls in that pen and discovered 2 more that were bagging up. They delivered the first part of April. :laugh: I also have a buck that fits the description of your buck - he isn't anything to look at, but he does throw some good looking kids! Congratulations on your new kids, and they are so much fun! I don't particularly enjoy being on kidding watch, but I do love the little ones!


----------



## tgmommy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am glad everything worked out for you. Last winter one of our young boer does (6months) got bred and it wasn't until a few weeks before labor we noticed. She also was kept in a seperate field from the buck but I guess when there is a will there is a way.Unfortunately, she prolapsed and ended up with a c-section.She was carrying twins but we were guessing that her labor started around a month early. Needless to say we lost both of her kids :'( I am hoping it was because she was young. We are going to try a breed her again and are hoping for less complications.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Please keep a close eye on her when she gets closer to kidding. Generally speaking, once they have prolapsed it is probable they will do it again. I wish you and you doe the very best!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

wow. lucky! always should luv anny gooaaat!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Two more born this morning, the coldest day of the year...and one was 12 pounds at birth...12 freaking pounds.

We like this buck now lol...even though he is an ugly rascal.

Pics to come soon once I get everything logged and noted.

Starting to think the buck got in the doe pen one day and one of our workers put him back without telling us...that or he is one sneaky sneaky dude.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, 12 pounds?!?! That's HUGE!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures and I want to see pictures of this buck you are talking about! I have a sneaky doe. Last year she jumped into a breeding lot when I had her in the doe only non-breeding lot and had a one night stand with her dream buck and returned to her lot after the deed was done (all by herself mind you). Once she had jumped out of doe only lot and into his lot with three other does I decided well I will let her stay since she wants to be bred now (I was going to alternate does bred for milking schedule but no she had other plans) then she left and went back to her lot. I thought for sure she wouldn't catch that fast but yup she did. Maybe your buck had the same idea that my doe did? Go have some fun and then return without anyone noticing?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd be saying you have some good does to handle delivering those toddler goats. I mean, I know what it is like as a person to have big babies (9lb13oz, 10lb, and 8lb10oz), and these goats aren't too far off in weight from us humans.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

JT3 said:


> Two more born this morning, the coldest day of the year...and one was 12 pounds at birth...12 freaking pounds.
> 
> We like this buck now lol...even though he is an ugly rascal.
> 
> ...


Aiyiyi! 12 pounds makes me cringe for their poor mamas, especially if she's having multiples! I'd much rather have them come out at 5 or 6 pounds, and THEN they can tank up to twelve pounds over the next week or two. We've had three does kid over the past week too- 2 were expected, one wasn't. It's always fun to go out and check on the new kids only to look over and realize you've got three more! (Especially when they're all up, dried off and nursing!)


----------

